# Breeders



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I was just wondering about this breeder? Is he good, as you all know I am looking for a little girl.
I have not decided on anyone yet, just looking and curious.



Thanks, Andrea~


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Before I found Gnocci, Chrisman was on my list too. Their dogs are beautiful and they have such clever names. Betty Boop, Goomba Johnny, etc. The only thing I know from their email to me, is that their prices are inline with other champion breeders. They want a potential buyer to call them for availabilty and details. I think that it would have been more helpful on both sides, if they put available puppy pictures on their website or announced if a litter was due. Sometimes all it takes is one look to fall in love. Good luck with your search!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Before I found Gnocci, Chrisman was on my list too. Their dogs are beautiful and they have such clever names. Betty Boop, Goomba Johnny, etc. The only thing I know from their email to me, is that their prices are inline with other champion breeders. They want a potential buyer to call them for availabilty and details. I think that it would have been more helpful on both sides, if they put available puppy pictures on their website or announced if a litter was due. Sometimes all it takes is one look to fall in love. Good luck with your search![/B]


 I agree>>> That is what threw me off a little that there was not any pictures







Why?
Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I think they are good breeders with excellent pedigrees, but i also think you can get just as good puppies from other reputable breeders with a more affordable cost.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I think they are good breeders with excellent pedigrees, but i also think you can get just as good puppies from other reputable breeders with a more affordable cost.[/B]










I know..and you know(HEHEHEHEHE)

XO Andrea~


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

I'm always browsing the net, so if I come across a girl, I'll pm you. You wanting a puppy or not picky on age?

Oh did you contact Malta Angel? I saw on their site that they were expecting a litter in June.

Karyn


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> I'm always browsing the net, so if I come across a girl, I'll pm you. You wanting a puppy or not picky on age?
> 
> Oh did you contact Malta Angel? I saw on their site that they were expecting a litter in June.
> 
> Karyn[/B]


I will be going up to malta angel on sunday, so hopefully she will have puppies by then. I can take pictures and ask any questions you want me to ask.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Chrisman is very well thought of among Breeders. I would not be put off in the least by lack of information on their site. Look at what Happy B posts about folks looking for dogs. Chrisman's reputation precedes them and they want to know that the people who contact them are serious about a maltese and aren't going to have a fit over the prices. It certainly doesn't hurt to make a personal call, or to at least send an email that tells something about you and what you are looking for in a maltese.........JMHO


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Chrisman is very well thought of among Breeders. I would not be put off in the least by lack of information on their site. Look at what Happy B posts about folks looking for dogs. Chrisman's reputation precedes them and they want to know that the people who contact them are serious about a maltese and aren't going to have a fit over the prices. It certainly doesn't hurt to make a personal call, or to at least send an email that tells something about you and what you are looking for in a maltese.........JMHO[/B]










I do agree with you, but it also is nice to be able to see pictures..I did contact a breeder, but it was just not what I was looking for and it was to far. I thought it was in New York, but it was not. I really do not want to ship I would rather pick up..

Thanks,
Andrea~ Edit: By the way thanks everyone I appreciate you guys looking..


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

You can be very serious about getting a maltese from a very reputable breeder & still have a fit over their prices! I mean how else are you going to find out the prices if you don't contact them. Not everyone can afford or is willing to pay the very high prices set by these breeders but they would still love a well bred maltese & are very serious about the breed.



Does this mean that when you contact for example Chrisman & you find out the price of their puppies & you realise that you cannot get one of their puppies, that these breeders think less of you, because you are not in the class that can afford these pups!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

> You can be very serious about getting a maltese from a very reputable breeder & still have a fit over their prices! I mean how else are you going to find out the prices if you don't contact them. Not everyone can afford or is willing to pay the very high prices set by these breeders but they would still love a well bred maltese & are very serious about the breed.
> 
> Does this mean that when you contact for example Chrisman & you find out the price of their puppies & you realise that you cannot get one of their puppies, that these breeders think less of you, because you are not in the class that can afford these pups![/B]


Good points.

When I was looking for a puppy in Feb/March, I was put in contact with Chris from Chrisman Maltese (I never spoke to Manny, the "man" part of Chriman) through the owner of the "other" Maltese website. Chrisman had a 7-month old male they wanted to place, because it turned out the puppy was not suitable for show. 

Some background of Chrisman Maltese: First, Chrisman is based in Pennsylvania, not far from the NJ border, so I think they get a lot of NJ/NY clients. Chrisman Maltese is almost always invited to show at the Westminster Dog Show in NYC. If you go to the Westminster website, you can see Chris showing one of his Maltese. Second, they are very hands on (read: selective) about placing their puppies. They do not advertise (e.g. online) to place their puppies as pets, probably because they do not need to do it or because perhaps they prefer word-of-mouth. I was told that they really don't breed for pets. I imagine pet puppies become available, because they turn out not to be suitable for show. When I called them about the 7-month old, he wanted to speak to me generally, at first, offering to send me pics via email. When I called back after receiving the pics, he spoke to me more in detail. Chrisman seems to be one of the busy, popular breeders (for example, his Maltese are often photographed for magazines, ads and also filmed for commercials), so sometimes, he seemed impatient. I was told (NOT by Chrisman) that Chrisman sold a Maltese to the head of AKC. I was also told that they can charge $5000 for a puppy. Of course, these are hearsay, and I have no proof. But let me spread one more rumor: I was also told that they do have certain contract conditions when they sell a pup. I'm not sure about pups as pets, but when you buy their pups for show or breeding, there is some condition about Chrisman wanting or getting right to have some (two?) of the puppies. I imagine if you buy their pups as pets, it would be under a spay/neuter contract. 

In summary, yes, if I had the money I would consider getting a Chrisman Maltese, but one should note, that Chrisman seems to be quite selective as to whom they sell their puppies. So, if you have one, you're kind of part of an elite crowd.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Well I' m not white trash, but I am sure not elite














!!!

And yes I do have the money, but there is no way I would spend $5,000 on any puppy..
Thanks for your post, any info is good info..



Andrea~


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

I spoke with Crisman about 2 months ago. He had a female at that time and she was $3,000. I live in NJ and have been looking for a breeder in this area. Unfortunately, there aren't many. Hope this helps.


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Andrea, Chrisman's elite female pups probably command $5,000. Maybe more. But pet quality from them does not start quite that high. At least they didn't in February. Take approx. a couple thousand off as a starting point. Then perhaps they may add it back in according to the individual pup. Ha,ha! I didn't want to come out and say the exact starting price for a pet quality Chrisman's pup. But I think you get the idea. What do you mean you are not elite? Aren't we all?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Andrea, Chrisman's elite female pups probably command $5,000. Maybe more. But pet quality from them does not start quite that high. At least they didn't in February. Take approx. a couple thousand off as a starting point. Then perhaps they may add it back in according to the individual pup. Ha,ha! I didn't want to come out and say the exact starting price for a pet quality Chrisman's pup. But I think you get the idea. What do you mean you are not elite? Aren't we all?[/B]



But, if you do your homework, for the same money of one of these "less elite", you could buy an "elite" dog elsewhere. I know of several breeders who have excellent dogs, great champions, and sell pet pups for far less. They don't have the volumn of people like Chrisman, nor the overhead, just a few dogs, but the quality is exceptional.

I think the important thing is to take your time and do your homework.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think 5,000 is outrageous. Sorry, but I don't see any better dogs out of Chrisman than

some of the other top exhibiting breeders in the country. I've seen a few pet pups from

them and ..well......they were definitely pets. Many show dogs are sold for less than

that price.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208710
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Well said Faye







as i said in another thread you can get an exceptional dog elsewhere from a not so well known breeder but the dog is just as good if not better


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208710
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
When we mentioned elite we were talking about people not dogs.
And you are right I am taking my time and keeping my eyes wide open..

Andrea~


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I think 5,000 is outrageous. Sorry, but I don't see any better dogs out of Chrisman than
> 
> some of the other top exhibiting breeders in the country. I've seen a few pet pups from
> 
> ...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

My feeling is that each person is different and the people they "click" with will be different as well. For every breeder, there will be people saying good and bad things about them - no one is perfect afterall. You just need to find the breeder you want to deal with and has the Maltese you want to buy.

You may find the perfect Maltese but don't want to deal with the breeder but if you want the Malt bad enough - you just suck it up. I have a lot of friends that ask me .. why am I being interviewed - I am the one paying them. Well, these are their babies and they have a right to sell to who they want. Any good breeder won't be dying to sell their puppies - they want good homes.

I have gotten my last three Maltese from the same breeder and I wouldn't hesistate to go back to her again. I have a good relationship with her and she knows what I like and don't like. I am able to work with her. Others may feel very differently. I have recommended her to others that I feel is looking for what she has and is able to deal with her good and bad. Yet, I have recommended others to go to other breeders - afterall, we are all different


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes!! I do agree..

Andrea~


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> My feeling is that each person is different and the people they "click" with will be different as well. For every breeder, there will be people saying good and bad things about them - no one is perfect afterall. You just need to find the breeder you want to deal with and has the Maltese you want to buy.
> 
> You may find the perfect Maltese but don't want to deal with the breeder but if you want the Malt bad enough - you just suck it up. I have a lot of friends that ask me .. why am I being interviewed - I am the one paying them. Well, these are their babies and they have a right to sell to who they want. Any good breeder won't be dying to sell their puppies - they want good homes.
> 
> ...



I feel the same way about my friend and mentor. I have the opportunity to visit in her home, and I know how her dogs are raised. I feel honored to have gotten my start from her. When it came time to select another male, we decided to do co-ownership, and she did the selecting because of her expertise. She did the same when we chose our Andy (in my avitar).

The place I draw the line with recommending a breeder (none specific being named here) is when I know that they house their dogs in crates, regardless of their reputation. And, don't get me started on those who debark.....


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> My feeling is that each person is different and the people they "click" with will be different as well. For every breeder, there will be people saying good and bad things about them - no one is perfect afterall. You just need to find the breeder you want to deal with and has the Maltese you want to buy.
> 
> You may find the perfect Maltese but don't want to deal with the breeder but if you want the Malt bad enough - you just suck it up. I have a lot of friends that ask me .. why am I being interviewed - I am the one paying them. Well, these are their babies and they have a right to sell to who they want. Any good breeder won't be dying to sell their puppies - they want good homes.
> 
> ...



*I agree to a point. Personally though, if I didn't like the breeder I wouldn't want to give him/her my hard earned money. There are lots of nice pet Maltese out there. Another one would always come along from someone who I do respect. 

Cathy*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208731
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I agree with you too.. I am all over the place in this thread...









Andrea~


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208716
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gasps* You're not being a snob, are you?









And I'm joking, btw!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208719
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
When we mentioned elite we were talking about people not dogs.
And you are right I am taking my time and keeping my eyes wide open..

Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

*gasps* You're not being a snob, are you?









And I'm joking, btw!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

lol, I meant all the dogs and all the people on Spoiled Maltese are elite as far as I am concerned. Chrisman may have some 'very high priced elite' dogs for the wealthy, but they are not more elite than any of us or our dogs. JMO


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> lol, I meant all the dogs and all the people on Spoiled Maltese are elite as far as I am concerned. Chrisman may have some 'very high priced elite' dogs for the wealthy, but they are not more elite than any of us or our dogs. JMO[/B]


Amen to that!! Chrisman may have a 5K tag on their pups, but my Billy is PRICELESS


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208811
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



















& no one here should feel that there baby is an less or more than any other baby on this site regardless of lineage or price tag.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh my gosh, that photo of Billy is priceless!
Aimee


----------



## lorilynne (May 20, 2006)

I am getting my two puppies from Sandra at www.dibonismaltese.com. Just look at her past puppies. They are gorgeous! and I think her prices are fair based on all the breeders I spoke with. I am getting 2 from Sam and Maggie but she has 4 other puppies. I don't know how many are spoken for.







> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208716
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

> I am getting my two puppies from Sandra at www.dibonismaltese.com. Just look at her past puppies. They are gorgeous! and I think her prices are fair based on all the breeders I spoke with. I am getting 2 from Sam and Maggie but she has 4 other puppies. I don't know how many are spoken for.[/B]


sorry im off topic but just wanted to say:
congradulations on your babies








and they look adoreable and all the babies on sm


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Charmaine, I couldn't have agreed with you more. I have been very happy with Susie Pham as a breeder and caring person. She matched me up with a puppy with the qualities and personality she knew I was looking for. My Lexi came ot me mostly potty trained, so adorable and small like she told me she would be, not a picky eater, the most wonderful personality since she is always happy, so loving and playful and she fit into my family right away with no adjustment period. Susie stands behind her puppies from my experience and loves when I send updated pictures. I would go back to Susie again if I was looking to add to my family. Also did I mention her prices are reasonable.

















> My feeling is that each person is different and the people they "click" with will be different as well. For every breeder, there will be people saying good and bad things about them - no one is perfect afterall. You just need to find the breeder you want to deal with and has the Maltese you want to buy.
> 
> You may find the perfect Maltese but don't want to deal with the breeder but if you want the Malt bad enough - you just suck it up. I have a lot of friends that ask me .. why am I being interviewed - I am the one paying them. Well, these are their babies and they have a right to sell to who they want. Any good breeder won't be dying to sell their puppies - they want good homes.
> 
> ...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I will tell you one thing that I do know. This process is very hard and confusing








I can't even decide which puppy, I love them all!!


Andrea~

This is going to be very LLLLLLOOONNNGGG for me..


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

i am very impressed with Ballet Blanc ( Carmel, NY) 
After I lost Missy I decided I wanted to get a puppy from a very good breeder. I was willing to pay considerably more in hope of "upping my odds of a good healthy pup. ( not thatit is a 'given" just wanted to try to tip the odds in thatdirection.) We spent thousands upon thousands and then some on Missy over the years. 
I realized that Ballet Blanc was very close by!! I contacted them.. explaining this would be a first time experience of getting from a renowned breeder.. I explained about Missy and my reasons for being in hopes of possibly getting a pup from them.
Linda contacted me and was so very sweet. She said she had a pet-quality little boy and I felt for their reputation the price was very fair. 

Well I really wanted a little girl ...but wasn't against a boy.( I almost got little Mikey after all) So, I discussed it with my hubby. who also was thinking "when" the time came it would be a little girl pooch. he also was a bit unsure if he was even ready to get any quite yet. BUT if I really wanted to ..it was fine. So...I transferred money to my checking in event we set up a date to visit . This was all in the midst of the Katrina disaster..and night after night I was seeing all these dear pets in need..all these shelters being overwhelmed with pets coming in. It just hit me.. I couldn't justify at that time "indulging myself' I kept thinking I could help many pooches ... and this little boy WOULD get a good home. 
But between losing Missy,.. then the business with little Mikey.. I wanted a Maltese and my thought was Ok to heck about the health issues... go check the Maltese rescues and that's when Naddie just jumped out at me. I truly believe she was a "meant to be"!!...well in fact I truly believe we are "sent"..or "connected to" that special pooch that is meant to be ours. Every one of my dogs has had a 'story" as to how we got them.

I contacted Linda out of courtesy even though we hadn't made any firm commitment to even to see, and told her my decision. Her reply was so nice. I really liked her. I believe they really give total commitment to their pups! If one day I decide to get pup..I'd want to go to them.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> i am very impressed with Ballet Blanc ( Carmel, NY)
> After I lost Missy I decided I wanted to get a puppy from a very good breeder. I was willing to pay considerably more in hope of "upping my odds of a good healthy pup. ( not thatit is a 'given" just wanted to try to tip the odds in thatdirection.) We spent thousands upon thousands and then some on Missy over the years.
> I realized that Ballet Blanc was very close by!! I contacted them.. explaining this would be a first time experience of getting from a renowned breeder.. I explained about Missy and my reasons for being in hopes of possibly getting a pup from them.
> Linda contacted me and was so very sweet. She said she had a pet-quality little boy and I felt for their reputation the price was very fair.
> ...


Oh, I love the story of how you got Naddie. That is just soooo sweet!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I really enjoy hearing the story about Naddie. It puts a smile to my face every time. It's people like you that makes the world great


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well as I said.. I believe it was all in the "Big-plan" of things. 
And though Naddie had a pretty un-healthy start to life, her check up and blood panel was perfect!!! God willing she'll stay that way for a very long time!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I am sure the puppies from Chrisman are high quality however, there are other things I would consider when choosing a breeder in addition to the quality of the puppies. One is how well does the breeder work with you, do you feel the breeder is helpful and responsive to meeting your needs (answering questions, providing support etc). 

From what I have seen on other forums over the last couple years, Chrisman is not paticularly supportive of pet people. Manny likes to remind them of how little they know. They are very intolerant of differences of opinion and can be rather unpleasant in telling you how wrong you are. I believe there was a very curt post on this forum not too long ago from Chrisman. over a year ago when I was "banned" MO it was because I dared to disagree with the mighty Chrisman Maltese. It was fine for him to be sarcatic and cutting in his post but as soon as I responded I was the one who got axed. 

There are so many wonderful caring breeders out there that care as much for their pet puppies as they do for their show puppies AND care about pet owners. I think you can find a puppy from one of them for a much better price.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I am sure the puppies from Chrisman are high quality however, there are other things I would consider when choosing a breeder in addition to the quality of the puppies. One is how well does the breeder work with you, do you feel the breeder is helpful and responsive to meeting your needs (answering questions, providing support etc).
> 
> From what I have seen on other forums over the last couple years, Chrisman is not paticularly supportive of pet people. Manny likes to remind them of how little they know. They are very intolerant of differences of opinion and can be rather unpleasant in telling you how wrong you are. I believe there was a very curt post on this forum not too long ago from Chrisman. over a year ago when I was "banned" MO it was because I dared to disagree with the mighty Chrisman Maltese. It was fine for him to be sarcatic and cutting in his post but as soon as I responded I was the one who got axed.
> 
> There are so many wonderful caring breeders out there that care as much for their pet puppies as they do for their show puppies AND care about pet owners. I think you can find a puppy from one of them for a much better price.[/B]


I agree that having a good rapport and "clicking" with a breeder is very important. It makes the experience of getting a Malt so much sweeter. I got my first Malt, Rosebud, and Kallie from BYBs before I even knew there was such a term.







They were both families who had bred their male and female pets. But they were such lovely people and we had a great relationship. 

I also had a great experience with Catcher's breeder. As I called each breeder to inquire, I would think, "can I see myself talking to this person over the next several weeks before my puppy comes home and then later if I have questions?" If the answer was "no"... I moved on.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Want to know how stupid I am!!!

HUH want to know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I never even knew Chrisman was ***** and the other one...Oh Lord where is my brain
I can't believe that.Let me tell you something else, they better be careful the way they speak to people, cause one day he will come across a person who will tell him where to go or worse... 


Thanks So Much,
Andrea~


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Just keep looking, you will find the pup that is just right for you.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Don't totally discount the "hobby breeder", there are many well informed educated breeders out there that don't necessarily have a "big name" (or a big price tage). There are many people who would consider Ty's breeder a "back yard breeder" but I could not be happier with him. She was wonderful to me and he is a healthy pup and everything I wanted.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Don't totally discount the "hobby breeder", there are many well informed educated breeders out there that don't necessarily have a "big name" (or a big price tage). There are many people who would consider Ty's breeder a "back yard breeder" but I could not be happier with him. She was wonderful to me and he is a healthy pup and everything I wanted.[/B]


 

I agree!! Nemo is from a pet store, and I would not trade him for the world..










Andrea~



Also how are you supposed to get established in the breeding world, you have to start somewhere?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> i am very impressed with Ballet Blanc ( Carmel, NY)
> After I lost Missy I decided I wanted to get a puppy from a very good breeder. I was willing to pay considerably more in hope of "upping my odds of a good healthy pup. ( not thatit is a 'given" just wanted to try to tip the odds in thatdirection.) We spent thousands upon thousands and then some on Missy over the years.
> I realized that Ballet Blanc was very close by!! I contacted them.. explaining this would be a first time experience of getting from a renowned breeder.. I explained about Missy and my reasons for being in hopes of possibly getting a pup from them.
> Linda contacted me and was so very sweet. She said she had a pet-quality little boy and I felt for their reputation the price was very fair.
> ...


Lynda







on our board got her DARLING Chloe







from Linda of Ballet Blanc and her Katie







through her...(but Katie actual came from MaltaAngels Maltese)...Lynda has a great realtionship with Linda. Speaks very very highly of her


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I am sure the puppies from Chrisman are high quality however, there are other things I would consider when choosing a breeder in addition to the quality of the puppies. One is how well does the breeder work with you, do you feel the breeder is helpful and responsive to meeting your needs (answering questions, providing support etc).
> 
> From what I have seen on other forums over the last couple years, Chrisman is not paticularly supportive of pet people. Manny likes to remind them of how little they know. They are very intolerant of differences of opinion and can be rather unpleasant in telling you how wrong you are. I believe there was a very curt post on this forum not too long ago from Chrisman. over a year ago when I was "banned" MO it was because I dared to disagree with the mighty Chrisman Maltese. It was fine for him to be sarcatic and cutting in his post but as soon as I responded I was the one who got axed.
> 
> There are so many wonderful caring breeders out there that care as much for their pet puppies as they do for their show puppies AND care about pet owners. I think you can find a puppy from one of them for a much better price.[/B]


























I wouldn't buy another PISH-PAD from these clowns, much less a puppy


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=209864
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure a number of people feel the way you do after they showed their true colors recently with the vicious attack on another breeder, openly on a site. Also, I don't remember the exact words for what they called the members of another chat site, but it was something that included the word "misfits".


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=210262
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























I can't say anything! I always get in trouble...







(How is that)



Andrea~ well I would, I would love to, well you know what I would do


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=210262
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I am shocked! I had no idea that this was going on. I am glad that I never followed up my email to them.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Both of my girls are from Chrisman's line, bred by Cheryl Filson. 

If I'm correct, Chrisman bad mouthed someone because they were openly rude to someone at a show attacking another breeder, I think Pippensmom was at that show, I could be wrong though.









Anyway, good luck with your search!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Both of my girls are from Chrisman's line, bred by Cheryl Filson.
> 
> If I'm correct, Chrisman bad mouthed someone because they were openly rude to someone at a show attacking another breeder, I think Pippensmom was at that show, I could be wrong though.
> 
> ...


May I add, that your girls are absolutely beautiful









You are one lucky lady


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=211952
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Debbie! I think so too!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=212431
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your babies are gorgeous! I hope you did not get offended, I was not speaking about the puppies, I was just a little scared of the breeder










back to my search!!

Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

I agree that both your furkidz are adorable!









> Both of my girls are from Chrisman's line, bred by Cheryl Filson.
> 
> If I'm correct, Chrisman bad mouthed someone because they were openly rude to someone at a show attacking another breeder, I think Pippensmom was at that show, I could be wrong though.
> 
> ...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=212645
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Debbie! I think so too!!!








[/B][/QUOTE]
Your babies are gorgeous! I hope you did not get offended, I was not speaking about the puppies, I was just a little scared of the breeder










back to my search!!

Thanks,
Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]


Andrea, Cheryl is someone you might want to check out. She is a nice lady, and she's in the Chicago area.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=212665
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your babies are gorgeous! I hope you did not get offended, I was not speaking about the puppies, I was just a little scared of the breeder










back to my search!!

Thanks,
Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]


Andrea, Cheryl is someone you might want to check out. She is a nice lady, and she's in the Chicago area.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I couldn't agree more, Cheryl loves her babies and is very particular about who gets them, the first time we spoke on the phone it was for over an hour.

Andrea, I'm not offended in the least, we all have our own opinions! The only experience I've had with them was when ordering Phish Pads. But, they made Ruby and Olive possible, so I guess it makes me a little biased! Good luck with your search and if you want Cheryl's info you can PM me.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=212747
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Debbie! I think so too!!!








[/B][/QUOTE]
Your babies are gorgeous! I hope you did not get offended, I was not speaking about the puppies, I was just a little scared of the breeder










back to my search!!

Thanks,
Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]


Andrea, Cheryl is someone you might want to check out. She is a nice lady, and she's in the Chicago area.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I couldn't agree more, Cheryl loves her babies and is very particular about who gets them, the first time we spoke on the phone it was for over an hour.

Andrea, I'm not offended in the least, we all have our own opinions! The only experience I've had with them was when ordering Phish Pads. But, they made Ruby and Olive possible, so I guess it makes me a little biased! Good luck with your search and if you want Cheryl's info you can PM me.








[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks.. I am just very confused.. I just need a little time to really look at every aspect, do you know what I mean? I would really not want to ship, but we will see..Still working on my husband.











Thanks Again,
Andrea~


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=212431
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your two are adorable! Chrisman does have beautiful lines.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> > > > > > > Both of my girls are from Chrisman's line, bred by Cheryl Filson.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > If I'm correct, Chrisman bad mouthed someone because they were openly rude to someone at a show attacking another breeder, I think Pippensmom was at that show, I could be wrong though.
> > > > > > >
> ...


Hi Andrea,

I know exactly what you mean, the first breeder I called was one that is in my general area and she was so beyond rude I wouldn't have gotten a puppy from her if she was the last breeder on earth! Ok, so I probably would have because I love the breed, but you do need to feel comfortable with the breeder and their program. I know how important first impressions are, you need to go with your gut. I would never refer this particular breeder because she thinks she is God and I don't care for that kind of attitude!!

I don't know if Cheryl ships, since she only lives about 20 miles from me it was not an issue. Good luck with the hubby! I bet it doesn't take much to get him to agree!!











> > > > Both of my girls are from Chrisman's line, bred by Cheryl Filson.
> > > >
> > > > If I'm correct, Chrisman bad mouthed someone because they were openly rude to someone at a show attacking another breeder, I think Pippensmom was at that show, I could be wrong though.
> > > >
> ...


Thank you! Your little one is a doll too!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I could never afford such high prices, but by any means that does not make me less worthy of a beautiful malt baby ( which I have 2 of ). Chrisman & Manny have now taken over MO, and so far have been very cooperative. Over there you can't mention brand names and products. There was a topic about dog food and people were mentioning brand names and Chrisman said very poilitly we can't do that. I stood up and said that this site was designed to help people to care for there babies and Food plays the no1 roll in the wellbeing of a happy healthy Malt. Chrisman came back and said he agreed and we are allowed to mention food brands.

I have heard he does have some very beautiful malt babies and come from great lines. But hey my babies are perfect to me. And every photo of have seen on this site of all your babies are just beautiful.







Sammy maree







Max

BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I don't think anyone questions the quality of their pups, it's their "interpersonal relationships" at issue. Your babies are beautiful BEK!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I don't think anyone questions the quality of their pups, it's their "interpersonal relationships" at issue. Your babies are beautiful BEK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 








Exactly!! I want someone with whom I can talk to .

I am getting there, and it's thanks to all of you..



Andrea~


----------

